
Nanoscale 'abacus' uses pulses of light instead of wooden beads for calculations - sizzle
http://www.exeter.ac.uk/news/featurednews/title_619668_en.html
======
tmzt
Could this be generalized to a finite Turing machine, using the beads as a
type of tape with marks?

Would this be competitive with a register file based design for implementing
an ALU.

~~~
vorotato
For the first part the jury is out, and for the second they seem to think so.

